
Strange sun phenomenon recorded in Nigeria [video] - c3d
https://m.lindaikejisblog.com/2017/10/virgin-mary-reportedly-appears-in-benin-city-during-the-national-marian-congress-video.html
======
JPLeRouzic
There is an interesting comment in this page:

 _" Well, the issue is that the headlines doesn't actually portray what
happened. Mary didn't appear it was just signs that signified her presence.
While people were adoring Lord God almighty the sun started to display
different colours from blue to white, red and green."_

In this context, one might find interesting that there were also strange
colors the same day in western Europe skies, because of Sahara sands in upper
atmosphere.

------
alixaxel
What did I just saw?

